# is gingko ok?



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I started drinking gingko tea at work some days, but it seems to have a very strong effect on me and made me wonder if it's safe to drink while breastfeeding?


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi,
Did you ever figure this out for yourself? Did that tea only have gingko biloba, or other herbs as well?

I am interested in this for vascular issues, but have not found anything specific on effects on babies who get a bit through BM.

Kim


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_g.html#ginkgo

Quote:

Ginkgo (Ginkgo Biloba)

Thomas Hale's "Medications and Mother's Milk" indicates that Ginkgo Biloba extract (this is an extract of the leaves) appears relatively nontoxic for nursing moms and their babies. The seeds and fruit pulp of the Ginkgo Biloba tree are toxic and should not be consumed. This herb has anticoagulant properties, so may affect coagulation processes in the mother and the nursling. For this reason (per Nice et al) it should be used with caution, especially in infants with cardiovascular disease. Possible adult side-effects include headache, dizziness, heart palpitations, GI symptoms, and dermatologic reactions. No pediatric concerns (via breastmilk) have been reported. Several case reports (not in Hale) indicate that ginkgo biloba may increase milk supply. More info can be found in the article, A Review of 12 Commonly Used Medicinal Herbs and in the article Fossil Medicine: Ginkgo biloba (Corrigan D. European Journal of Herbal Medicine, Vol 1:3 1995)


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

It was in a multi vitamin I used to take. I took that vitamin while breastfeeding my first. Poor kid would scream everynight for hours, we often wouldn't get to sleep till 2-4AM.This happened for about 2 months. Finally dawned on me the days I forgot my vitamins she slept well









Thats also when I found out it takes 8 hours for whatever I eat to get to the baby.

She became a baby who slept well at night after I stopped taking those vitamins







Poor baby.

Thats when I found Ginko was a stimulant


----------

